# The WINTER CLASSIC?



## Prorain (Jan 16, 2011)

I was just wondering who all was gonna make it to the "Classic"?I'm gonna be down friday with my 16 y/o boy and back saturday with a buddy.I missed the "Grand" in Orangeburg.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 16, 2011)

Prorain said:


> I was just wondering who all was gonna make it to the "Classic"?I'm gonna be down friday with my 16 y/o boy and back saturday with a buddy.I missed the "Grand" in Orangeburg.


 

I'm going to ride down there Saturday just to look around. Yet again I let the deadline get by me without entering.


----------



## Texas7mag (Jan 16, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> I'm going to ride down there Saturday just to look around. Yet again I let the deadline get by me without entering.



If you want to hunt , you can enter on the grounds. They say they want you to pre-register but they always have plenty of guides to take people who enter on the grounds.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 16, 2011)

Texas7mag said:


> If you want to hunt , you can enter on the grounds. They say they want you to pre-register but they always have plenty of guides to take people who enter on the grounds.


 

No, you can't enter on the grounds. If you send your entry in right at the deadline you might get "wait listed" and normally will be able to hunt, but it's advanced entry only. Entries had to be postmarked by January 7th I think it was.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 16, 2011)

My son and I are going to come and walk around on saturday.


----------



## daddy88 (Jan 16, 2011)

Me and my son, and some boys from work going sat to look around, got to get me a pair of wadders, fillers a lead and son wants one of the new cap lights


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be there friday and saturday. Shoot me a pm with your name and number Prorain I would like to get up with you, it's always nice to meet folks off the forum.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Prorain (Jan 16, 2011)

huntmore that is a fine looking pup you got there! hope all is well .Thanks again.

Looking forward to meeting some new folk and looking for a few things.


----------



## kreekhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

i'll be there hunting fri. and sat.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 16, 2011)

is it this coming weekend. the 22 and 23?


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 16, 2011)

ill be leaving to go down friday and leaving sunday to come back


----------



## Prorain (Jan 16, 2011)

The last weekend of the month the 27th is the slam 28-29 is the Classic.


----------



## Shaun honea (Jan 16, 2011)

We'er gonna be down Saturday for sure y'all give me a call while we'er down there I'd like to meet y'all face to face 864-247-5224


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be there set up with a load of Diamond Deluxe boxes.


----------



## old blue dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Be there on Saturday.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be there sat.


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 17, 2011)

what is the SLAM event???


----------



## hunter johnson (Jan 17, 2011)

were headin down friday morning and spending the night saturday


----------



## huntmore (Jan 17, 2011)

Prorain said:


> huntmore that is a fine looking pup you got there! hope all is well .Thanks again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some new folk and looking for a few things.



Which one the brindle one or the blond one? i hope I can find a used dog box reasonable.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jan 17, 2011)

Hunting Fri-Sat classic.  May hunt my pup in the Slam Hunt thurs.


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Jan 17, 2011)

ill be there sat


----------



## pbyles (Jan 18, 2011)

i will be there Sat for sure....hopefully Fri too


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 18, 2011)

Goin down Friday am comin home Sunday am.Never comp hunted before but got a 14 month old walker that is doing pretty good.Figure ill hunt him at least Friday night and maybe Saturday night depending how it goes Friday night.....Figured if im gonna be there all weekend might as well pay 60 dollars and hunt while i am there.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm out for the winter classic our females cycled up on together and put an end to my coon hunting all three are in heat together. Why is it females are the ones knocking me out from going coon hunting between my dogs and my wife i can't get ahead.


----------



## yoteman (Jan 18, 2011)

i'll be hunting the rqe this saturday, the slam on thursday and the classic firday and saturday! good luck to all yall coming and i'll be guiding off the grounds with a nite champion cast.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jan 18, 2011)

I'LLbe  going down thur. i will have some pups off mac for sale fri.& sat we will be set up in the stud barn with mac ya'll come by and chat.I am looking forward to meeting some of the gon gang.


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 18, 2011)

deadeye i will have our leopard stud there NITECH WILSONS ALL NITE STRIKER also ya,ll come by the GEORGIA FEDERATION OF COONHUNTERS booth join  or renew membership we will have a big pot of coffee on come by get a cup and we can shoot the bull


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 18, 2011)

good luck brain ratliff


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 18, 2011)

DEAD EYE said:


> I'LLbe going down thur. i will have some pups off mac for sale fri.& sat we will be set up in the stud barn with mac ya'll come by and chat.I am looking forward to meeting some of the gon gang.


 
I'm gonna drop Brummy off with you Scott, he might want to be a stud too!


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jan 18, 2011)

bad mojo said:


> deadeye i will have our leopard stud there NITECH WILSONS ALL NITE STRIKER also ya,ll come by the GEORGIA FEDERATION OF COONHUNTERS booth join  or renew membership we will have a big pot of coffee on come by get a cup and we can shoot the bull


I'll do that mojo i need to renew my membership to.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jan 18, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> I'm gonna drop Brummy off with you Scott, he might want to be a stud too!


drop him off we always welcome good company.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 18, 2011)

DEAD EYE said:


> drop him off we always welcome good company.


 

Don't know about the good part! I'll look you up Saturday.

We need to get together and turn 'em loose one night.


----------



## team flatwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

i will be there fri and sat


----------



## Prorain (Jan 20, 2011)

Let me say "GOOD LUCK AND GOOD TIMES TO ALL"and be safe especially them brindle hounds and the feeders(owner)Heath


DEAD EYE that is the coolest avitar!!


Glad to see so many post on the thread.But there has to be more going looking forward to some fun.


----------



## ringtail chaser (Jan 22, 2011)

heading down there thursday and comming home sunday ill be hunting friday and saturday nite and mit hunt the slam aint decided yet


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jan 22, 2011)

black an tan man said:


> good luck brain ratliff




Thanks ill need all the luck I can get with these old reddogs!!


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Jan 23, 2011)

brian what is the slam hunt and is it a open hunt


----------



## Mr. Bright (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mudslinger* said:


> brian what is the slam hunt and is it a open hunt



if i'm right $50 entry event and it pay's out $$


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr. Bright said:


> if i'm right $50 entry event and it pay's out $$





 All dogs hunt together Open - Ntch - Grntch. Money depends on entries.


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Jan 23, 2011)

what night is that


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mudslinger* said:


> what night is that



Thursday nite the 27 th. 2hr hunt deadline 7 pm.


----------



## grant31695 (Jan 24, 2011)

Will this have hog dog puppies and supplies for sale and stuff, or is it just for coon hunters? And where is it gonna be at?


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 24, 2011)

It will have all kinds of dog hunting stuff and all types of dogs for sale. I'll be there with some of my old cut vest and collars for sale or trade. Shoot me a pm and I'll give ya my number so you can find me. It will be at the fairgrounds and I'll be there all three days so you can follow up if you want I live just out of doerun.


----------



## grant31695 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. But im mainly just looking for a good hog trail dog.


----------



## Lil D (Jan 24, 2011)

What if you wanted to buy a dog there and try it out, is there woods or places you can go to try out a dog?


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jan 24, 2011)

Lil D said:


> What if you wanted to buy a dog there and try it out, is there woods or places you can go to try out a dog?



Not unless you have somewhere lined up.


----------



## Coosawattee (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be there Saturday morning with some friends, but not hunting this year.


----------



## Lil D (Jan 24, 2011)

That's what I thought,  i'm real funny about buying a dog I know nothing about, probably just going to look for a pup.


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jan 24, 2011)

Lil D said:


> That's what I thought,  i'm real funny about buying a dog I know nothing about, probably just going to look for a pup.




I wouldn't ever buy a dog without hunting it, there will be a heap sold this weekend though.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 24, 2011)

gonna be there all weekend lol


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jan 24, 2011)

Murphy said:


> gonna be there all weekend lol



I'll catch you down the Chris, I've got to call Bernie back tomorrow to see if he's good to go Friday night.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be there with my 13yr old tag along


----------



## Prorain (Jan 28, 2011)

Well it's here I'll be heading towards Albany after a few hours sleep!


----------



## Mr. Bright (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't win my cast but had a pleasure meeting some nice folks and Congrats to KREEKHUNTER AND SON.


----------

